# Spraying trim



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Got a big job over 15k sqft house,with lots of trim,doors,crown,high base.Looking for a nice sprayer to ad,What is the suggestions?Titan640?graco 495?

Customer wants smooth/fine finish on trim,doors.(factory looking)

Should I consider air assisted sprayer?or regular airless should do it with smart control and right size tip?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Air assist spraying doors and trim with the right tip and pressure is pactically idiot proof. 

Airless spraying of trim and doors with the right tip and pressure is not difficult for someone with a decent amount of spraying experience.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I have plenty of spraying experience spraying, but never used air assisted sprayer before.

What you are saying neps that its basicly waste of extra and more weight and size to drag around?

What sprayer would you recommend? I been looking to ad a nice sprayer for some time now,I was just waiting for the right job to come.



NEPS.US said:


> Air assist spraying doors and trim with the right tip and pressure is pactically idiot proof.
> 
> Airless spraying of trim and doors with the right tip and pressure is not difficult for someone with a decent amount of spraying experience.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Air assisted is not what i'd call user friendly for someone with little spray experience. If you have lots, go ahead and get one, they're a beautiful thing. If you're new to spraying, start with a 490 or 495 airless. They're more versatile.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

My question is if I can get that fine finish without air assist.I don't spray a lot of trim,most of my costumers wants brush.But I consider my self with a lot of spraying knowlege/experience,not with trim thou.



Rcon said:


> Air assisted is not what i'd call user friendly for someone with little spray experience. If you have lots, go ahead and get one, they're a beautiful thing. If you're new to spraying, start with a 490 or 495 airless. They're more versatile.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Rcon said:


> Air assisted is not what i'd call user friendly for someone with little spray experience. If you have lots, go ahead and get one, they're a beautiful thing. If you're new to spraying, start with a 490 or 495 airless. They're more versatile.


Once it is set up spraying latex trim is very easy. I have trained more than a handful of employees in spraying trim packs and the low pressure and slower speed of the AA has a much faster leaning curve.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> My question is if I can get that fine finish without air assist.I don't spray a lot of trim,most of my costumers wants brush.But I consider my self with a lot of spraying knowlege/experience,not with trim thou.


If you are spraying latex you can achieve the same results with a conventional airless as you can with a AA. 

If you plan on spraying a decent amount I would pick up a larger machine that will take little more abuse and be able to keep up with product when spraying doors. I have a few Titan 740I 's that have served us very well.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I wouldnt get an air assisted airless with the intent of doing anything other than fine finishing.

Airless is definitely more versatile, but AAA does give you the finest finish once you start using lacquers/varnishes. Also has a higher transfer efficiency.

I like AAA better than airless for trim work..but you are not going to be using it on exterior


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes and I won't be spraying lacquers or varnishes,instead oil or latex trim paint



StripandCaulk said:


> I wouldnt get an air assisted airless with the intent of doing anything other than fine finishing.
> 
> Airless is definitely more versatile, but AAA does give you the finest finish once you start using lacquers/varnishes. Also has a higher transfer efficiency.
> 
> I like AAA better than airless for trim work..but you are not going to be using it on exterior


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Yes and I won't be spraying lacquers or varnishes,instead oil or latex trim paint


Id probably just get an airless then..

I still love my AAA though for cabinetry and millwork.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I never used an AA pump yet. Something to look forward to I guess. For sure you can spray your trim with an airless and get a factory look. If your new to spraying trim go with a small orifice I'd say a .209 and .309 to start with. Make multiple passes on your work. Don't try to cover it with one coat for sure. Keep a fresh tip in the gun, the smaller tips blow out fast. You'll be fine.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

So airless there is.

Now I need to really decide what size of sprayer I want to get.I will use this sprayer for everything Interior/Exterior walls ceiling not just the trim I mention. I really don't want to go over 2k,but I can if I have to.It will pay for it self in this trim job already.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For just trim spraying, no need for anything larger than 395.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah but like I said I will be using this sprayer everywhere not just trim.



DeanV said:


> For just trim spraying, no need for anything larger than 395.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I think 695 Is a little to big,and its almost 3k


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I guess if it was me, I would not see much sense and getting smaller than a 695 if I already have a 394 or 440 size sprayer. A 695 offers 2 gun option plus can move stuff like least and block filler if needed. I would do that so you have more options down the road.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

O so I am in between these two now....Graco looks like pushes more paint per minute.Price the same for both,unless I upgrade graco with premium package witch includes:QuikReel - reel or unreel up to 300 feet of hose in seconds
FastFlush cleaning system uses increased flow rate to dramatically reduce cleaning time
Cleans up to 4 times faster - with 1/2 the water! Watch it in action!
WatchDog pump protection system extends pump life by automatically shutting the sprayer down when the bucket is empty.
SmartControl 2.0 Digital Display - with pressure readout, gallon counter, and diagnostics.
On-Board Toolbox - convenient storage container for tools, tips, filters and accessories

The smart control digital is cool, but another thing that is electronic and another think to worry about replacing.

What do you guys think?

Graco:
http://store.spraymallstore.com/ulmaxii695ai.html

Titan:
http://www.southern-tool.com/store/Titan_Impact_740.php

In the back of my head thou,I am still thinking if I really need this big of the rig.I wont be pushing elastomeric paint/block fillers trou it.Just a lot of interior/exterior paints latex/oil.Trim,ceiling,walls,doors,etc.Please advice me on this also,maybe 495 or 640IX would do it fine for that?I really want something that I can grow with it,but at the same time I dont want to get something that is too big,for something i will not use as much.GRRR.Not easy choice!!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Once it is set up spraying latex trim is very easy. I have trained more than a handful of employees in spraying trim packs and the low pressure and slower speed of the AA has a much faster leaning curve.


I agree its much easier because they can move slower. Much less likely to over apply with aaa.

Those pumps are also probably more than you would need. Each company gives a break down of how much you spray in a year and the suggested model.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sharp....I'll make the decision for you............. NOT Titan.  There, that was easy.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I currently own graco and have no complaints  



NCPaint1 said:


> Sharp....I'll make the decision for you............. NOT Titan.  There, that was easy.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I definitely don't have anywhere near the experience that NEPS has, but I have absolutely loved my 440i, and have turned out some awesome finishes with it. Once you get the product, tip and pressure dialed in you can do amazing things. Any of the good trim paints out there will level out like glass when run through a fine finish tip. I use a lot of Pro Classic Acrylic Alkyd myself, but I've also seen gorgeous finishes from Advance, Satin Impervo, Waterborne Impervo, and Muralo Ultra out of an airless with a FF tip. My 440i is a great little pump that does a whole lot of things well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> O so I am in between these two now....Graco looks like pushes more paint per minute.Price the same for both,unless I upgrade graco with premium package witch includes:QuikReel - reel or unreel up to 300 feet of hose in seconds
> FastFlush cleaning system uses increased flow rate to dramatically reduce cleaning time
> Cleans up to 4 times faster - with 1/2 the water! Watch it in action!
> WatchDog pump protection system extends pump life by automatically shutting the sprayer down when the bucket is empty.
> ...


Don't get the feeling you need a big pump. Good for you. Get the small pump, put the extra money in your pocket. When and if a need arises for a big pump cross that bridge then.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea and keep a little pump for times when you don't need the big one. Your back will thank you.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

_If I dont get neither of these,then I will have to go with Titan 640IX there is a guy selling localy for 1300,9Brand new)My one finger is on submit order botton to 695 another hand on Titan 740impact and the mind on that 640ix for 1300 grrr hate this feeling._


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Yea and keep a little pump for times when you don't need the big one. Your back will thank you.


Yeh it will.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Sharp I am with you ! I was running lots of exteriors the last of couple of years . I was thinking of getting the Graco 695 with the hose reel . That thing is sweet. But between my 440i and the Graco 395 I am set . Until this year !! The beginning of the the year I was doing Lots of cabinets . Now I want a finish pro or the multi finish . My little Titan is just a beast !!!. I have always been Graco guy . For a little rig Titan !!! for the big rig go Graco . The 695 will last you your career . Then you at least have the option to blow some block filler when you get the chance . 
That's my option . I have a disease it's called tools !!!! one is too many and a thousand is never enough . 
My wish list is the kremlin 10:14 
AAA 1750.00 no !!! Great for cabinets but for lugging around doing trim ? Maybe the finish pro 
Then .👍


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Sharp I am with you ! I was running lots of exteriors the last of couple of years . I was thinking of getting the Graco 695 with the hose reel . That thing is sweet. But between my 440i and the Graco 395 I am set . Until this year !! The beginning of the the year I was doing Lots of cabinets . Now I want a finish pro or the multi finish . My little Titan is just a beast !!!. I have always been Graco guy . For a little rig Titan !!! for the big rig go Graco . The 695 will last you your career . Then you at least have the option to blow some block filler when you get the chance .
> That's my option . I have a disease it's called tools !!!! one is too many and a thousand is never enough .
> My wish list is the kremlin 10:14
> AAA 1750.00 no !!! Great for cabinets but for lugging around doing trim ? Maybe the finish pro
> Then .ddc4d


That is my problem! I know I am having second thoughts,but if I get the 395 I will never sleep at night that I didnt get 695 ))


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> That is my problem! I know I am having second thoughts,but if I get the 395 I will never sleep at night that I didnt get 695 ))


just remember that the 695 is a heavy mofo to load into truck or lug around from site to site.a 395 lowboy is ideal for interiors.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep. A two man lift every time you need it. You can carry a 395 in one hand.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Yep. A two man lift every time you need it. You can carry a 395 in one hand.


I can load and unload my 1140i with 200' of line on it by myself, but it sucks. I primarily use the big pump for exteriors because of the long lines and two guns, but I also use on interiors with 50' of line on a single gun when I'm spraying Tuff Hide.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

mpminter said:


> I can load and unload my 1140i with 200' of line on it by myself, but it sucks. I primarily use the big pump for exteriors because of the long lines and two guns, but I also use on interiors with 50' of line on a single gun when I'm spraying Tuff Hide.


 
I just noticed that you from Groton now 

we used to go stripebass fishing next to the old submarine museum.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

The conning tower from a sub my granddaddy served on is up there.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I just noticed that you from Groton now
> 
> we used to go stripebass fishing next to the old submarine museum.


If you're ever in the area give me a shout! I'm always looking for an excuse to wet a line:thumbsup:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

mpminter said:


> If you're ever in the area give me a shout! I'm always looking for an excuse to wet a line:thumbsup:


I sure will ! Same here if you ever around Miami or Keys area shoot a message.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

$879 with free shipping for a Graco 395 :thumbup: I dont think I've seen anyone beat that price :no: Im not 100% sure about how it works on shipped items, but there shouldnt be any sales tax either because its Oregon and Oregon has no sales tax. The 395 is a good little pump for the money.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I sure will ! Same here if you ever around Miami or Keys area shoot a message.


I definitely will! I've never had the chance to fish down there, but catching a big Tarpon is pretty high up on my bucket list :yes:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

mpminter said:


> I definitely will! I've never had the chance to fish down there, but catching a big Tarpon is pretty high up on my bucket list :yes:


Yeah there is a lot of big tarpoon in the keys area.I love catching fish,kind of catch and release,but often big one an good one such as snook or yellow tail snapper goes on the grill  few months earlier me and my brother in law land 90lbs bully damn that thing got my hands tired


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

So I finally decided to pull a trigger on 495.I just could not resist the price, and did a lot of research,listen to you guys opinions.I know its going to be plenty of power,and if I need bigger one in long run I will go for bigger,for now 495 is on the way in the UPS truck  Can wait to try it out... 



p.s Like a little kid waiting and counting days untill his b-day or christmas haha.Tool/equipment FREAK!:whistling2:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

also got a upgraded version with,digital smart control 2.0 system.and got a free kit witch included.few tips and 
287032 - 60 Mesh Gun Filter 
287033 - 100 Mesh Gun Filter 
246385 - Inlet Strainer / Rock Guard 
246384 - 60 Mesh Manifold Filter 
246382 - 100 Mesh Manifold Filter 
243020 - 4' Whip Hose


----------



## dpeters (Jul 18, 2012)

I may be a little late to this thread and i may have a knock against me already because I like Titan, but I would recommend the Titan 440 Multi finish. I have it set up with the capspray GM3600 for doing interior trim and cabinets. (separate hose and gun for clears and pigmented paints) and then I have another hose and gun (LX80) for using just the pump. You just disconnect the AA compressor and work with one hose like a regular airless. It gives me superior finishes on a wide variety of finish products mostly cabinets and trim. And it didnt break the bank. It was cheap enough that at some point I will invest in another one to keep clears and pigmented product separate from each other and cut down on the cleaning time. Just my two cents.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Money maker just arrived


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, so shiny!!!!:thumbup: Is that what they look like new?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

looks sharp! hope you enjoy playing with your new toy!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I am actually thinking to make a cover for it from cheesecloth,anybody from you guys tried this?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I am actually thinking to make a cover for it from cheesecloth,anybody from you guys tried this?


maybe a BBQ cover will fit. some of them can be quite large.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Xmark said:


> maybe a BBQ cover will fit. some of them can be quite large.


Yeah WEBER makes some nice covers :d


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Yeah WEBER makes some nice covers :d



Hurry up,you can win this auction!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Grill-Cover-...aultDomain_0&hash=item4aba7af7ff#ht_823wt_952


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

mpminter said:


> I can load and unload my 1140i with 200' of line on it by myself, but it sucks. I primarily use the big pump for exteriors because of the long lines and two guns, but I also use on interiors with 50' of line on a single gun when I'm spraying Tuff Hide.


I don't have enough posts to pm you but would like to talk Tuffhide.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I am actually thinking to make a cover for it from cheesecloth,anybody from you guys tried this?


you can buy the proper cover, light enough for air to pass thru ( no Bill don't even think about it ! ) but keeps spray mist off the machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on your Money maker. I love mine !!!!!!!!


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Yeah there is a lot of big tarpoon in the keys area.I love catching fish,kind of catch and release,but often big one an good one such as snook or yellow tail snapper goes on the grill  few months earlier me and my brother in law land 90lbs bully damn that thing got my hands tired


I realize that you already made a new sprayer purchase, but I noticed that you are from South Fl and wanted to tell you that, we( Titan ) are hosting a large training event in Fort Lauderdale on Thursday Nov 8 at Lockhart Field. We will be demoing units of all sizes including power rollers, HVLP, AAA, electric airless, Speeflo PowrTwins and line stripers. 
We will even have some Pump Shield to show you ( you won't need a grill cover to protect your sprayer).


----------

